# SMS-Empfang ohne Anmeldung



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

hi,

habe da gerad Erfahrung mit w*w.highlove.de gemacht.
Bekomme dauernd SMS von denen obwohl ich mich da
nie registriert habe.
Über die Nummer 30333 und Google habe ich dann mal Recherchen angestellt.
Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich da mal anrufen und meine Nr sperren
lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: SMS-Empfang ohne Anmeldung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> habe da gerad Erfahrung mit w*w.highlove.de gemacht.
> Bekomme dauernd SMS von denen obwohl ich mich da
> ...



da hast du recht! reine [edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: SMS-Empfang ohne Anmeldung*

Habe seit 27.04.06 das gleiche Problem. Ich habe eine SMS von einer 0163 ...Nr. erhalten. Meines Kenntnisstandes nach E-Plus-Nr. Habe darauf geantwortet. Leider!!!!!!. Kurz darauf erhilt ich eine EME von 30333 mit dem kleinen Hinweis (nach mehreren Leerzeilen)  1,99 EUR/SMS. Habe darauf natürlich nicht reagiert. Seither erhalte ich ständig SMS, warum ich mich nicht melde....! Ich habe mich diesbezüglich  gestern dann mit E-Plus in Verbindung gesetzt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. Konnten mir jetzt erstmal leider nicht helfen. Heute habe ich da mal im Internet recherchiert und bin dabei auf die Firma Mintnet gestoßen. Auch diese habe ich jetzt kontaktiert und warte auf Antwort. Mal schauen, wie lange dieser SMS-Terror noch geht. Vorallem bin ich schon auf meine Handy-Rechnung gespannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2008)

*AW: SMS-Empfang ohne Anmeldung*

Also, ich bekomme diese sms auch seit gestern und es nervt mich richtig ich hab seit gestern mittag 12 uhr 25 sms bekommen davon mind. 10 nachts als ich am schlafen war.. nach der 3. sms hab ich zuviel bekommen und das handy ausgemacht. Angeblich waer das iein alex mit dem ich mal gesimst haette, allerdings kann ich mich auchnicht daran erinnern. ich hab den fehlr gemacht und einmal zurueck geschrieben.nunja, hab dann heute mal im internet geschaut und bin hier gelandet. & mitlerweile nervt es mich wirklich richtig diese staendige gebimmel am handy.. -.-


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Empfang ohne Anmeldung*

ohmann ich sach euch. bin auch seit 3 tagen von diesem sms terror betroffen  ohne was dazu getan zu haben... ich hab versucht die nummer der 1. sms anzurufen um klarzustellen das ichs nich gebrauchen kann. ständig besetzt....  was mach ich nu? wenn jemand rauskriegt wie man das abschalten kann wär ich demjenigen sehr verbunden wenn ich erfahren könnte wie. 

grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Empfang ohne Anmeldung*

hallo, ich werde seit vorgestern auch von einem chris genervt, obwohl ich niemanden mit den namen kenne und mich wundere, wie einer an die handynr. kommt, da ich das handy noch gar nicht lange habe. weiß jemand wie dieganzen sms aufhören? echt schlimm


----------

